# Eastman T486



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

I am on the search for a 335 style guitar, but not a Gibson. After much research I have come down to wanting an Eastman T486, but I am having a really hard time finding one for sale anywhere. A few questions:

1) Has anyone here played the T486 and can comment on it? How would it compare to say a Yamaha SA2000/2200, Guild Starfire VI or Ibanez AS200. The thing with the Eastmans is they are very well made (I own an Eastman AR905ce) with good components and are less expensive new than these aforementioned models are used.

2) Does anyone know where there might be either a used one for sale, or a new one in stock? I would be interested in the Classic, Red or Sunburst finishes, but definitely not Black. I have searched all over North America and cannot find any, other than a couple on Reverb.

Much appreciated 
Tim


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

After not receiving many responses, yesterday I used the Eastman dealers map for the USA and checked out almost every USA dealer for an Eastman T486 "in stock". I found 5 in stock, but two of them would not ship to Canada. Long story short, I ordered a nice brand new Red T486 from Bernunzio Uptown Music today in New York for $999. The guy I dealt with (Sam) was one of the best and nicest sellers I have ever had the pleasure to deal with. I would definitely contact this store again when I am in the market. I would prefer to purchase within Canada, but very few stores in Canada actually stock Eastman guitars and will never purchase a guitar without first at least being able to see it.


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

Doesn't seem to be a lot of interest in the Eastman guitars here. I guess partly because they are hard to find in Canada. I received my Eastman T486 today and can say this guitar is every bit as good as the many Gibson 335's I have played since the 60's, and for the price is a STEAL!! If anyone is in the market for a 335 style guitar, I can highly recommend the T486. In CAD$, including shipping and taxes, it cost me around $1500. I was somewhat preparing myself to swap the SD Jazz and 59 pups, but they sound great in this guitar and are staying put! The guitar looks, sounds and plays awesome. I plan to take some photos in a day or two and will post some.


----------



## 5732 (Jul 30, 2009)

Congrats and please post some pics. I owned both an Eastman t186 (all solid woods) and a Yamaha SA2000. The Eastman was a much more lively instrument, but both were excellent guitars. Here's a pic of the Eastman I had, definitely high on my list of "wish I had kept it".


----------



## Tim Z (Feb 14, 2014)

That's a beauty!! I thought about getting a solid wood model, but opted for the laminate because it has a bit better feedback resistance. Plus the price was too good to pass on.  Here's a few pics of the T486.


----------



## martin_5356 (Dec 8, 2021)

@Tim Z

Hey Tim

Saw this post of yours from 3 years ago about your experience as a Canadian buying an Eastman.
I'm in the exact same boat and have been scouring the internet looking for a T486.

I had my heart set on the new 2021 Goldburst colour, and found one in upstake NY. Chatting to them about shipping but nervous about brokerage/import duty etc.

You mentioned in your post that you paid $999 USD? And ended up paying about $1500 CAD all together with taxes etc?
First off - man you got a deal back then! They are over $1400 USD now. I guess that's covid and general Eastman inflation.

But anyway - was trying to reverse engineer how much duty/brokerage you likely paid? With exchange rate, GST/PST I'm assessing that you might have paid about CAD $100 duty/brokerage? Does that sound about right?

Also do you recall what shipping mechanism was used?

Apologies if this is a too much to expect you to remember. Sure I'd have forgotten by now.

How did you end up liking the Red? I was concerned it was too bright, but maybe the online photos don't do the figuring any justice?

Anyway sorry to bore you. Hope you're still enjoying your T486.
Thanks for any info you can share.
Cheers


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

martin_5356 said:


> Hey Tim
> 
> Saw this post of yours from 3 years ago about your experience as a Canadian buying an Eastman.
> I'm in the exact same boat and have been scouring the internet looking for a T486.
> ...


Using this format ( @Tim Z ) might help to point out your post to him.
He was apparently here about 25 days ago.
Good Luck!


----------



## martin_5356 (Dec 8, 2021)

I realized after I did my crappy math, that I totally omitted regular shipping charges... So assuming a US store doesn't ship free to Canada, seems like you mostly got it without duty/brokerage charges which is as it should ideally be?


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

12th Fret seems to have the T486B in stock on consignment:









SOLD!!! Eastman T486B Thinline Archtop Electric Vintage Red


The Eastman T486B Thinline is an excellent take on the semi-hollow design introduced by Ted McCarty, president of Gibson with the ES-335.




www.12fret.com


----------



## martin_5356 (Dec 8, 2021)

Xevyn said:


> 12th Fret seems to have the T486B in stock on consignment:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Xevyn

Thanks, yeh, I'd seen that one too. But apparently it's sold and they just have not updated the site.
Cosmo also has a red one. I'd had my heart set on a Goldburst, but I think they are going to be really hard to find in Canada. There are some Goldburst (with Bigsby) in Europe listed on Reverb but then getting hammered on shipping and potential brokerage/import duties etc.

I'm coming around to thinking I might go for the Cosmo red one after all, but unfortunately I missed the black friday sale they had on that one. (Didn't even realize it was on a black friday sale until I saw the price mysteriously go up by $200🤦‍♂️)

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

martin_5356 said:


> I'm coming around to thinking I might go for the Cosmo red one after all, but unfortunately I missed the black friday sale they had on that one. (Didn't even realize it was on a black friday sale until I saw the price mysteriously go up by $200🤦‍♂️)
> 
> Cheers
> Martin


You may want to hold out for their usual "Rockin' the box" sale around boxing week where you will get at least 10% off or more. I scored a 30% one year but too bad I was just buying a Uke at the time...it would have been nice to get 30% off a new amp/guitar


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

If you are looking for a good price on the T486, The Guitar Boutique has it listed for $1589 but it may not arrive till Jan:









Eastman T486 CLA Electric Semi Hollow Thinline Guitar


In Stock Now!! Built to the highest standards and playability, finished to perfection; the Eastman T486. Beautiful flame Maple, Ebony, Bone Nut, Seymour Duncan pickups... A total Rock `n Roll Machine! Comes with a deluxe Archtop Hardshell Case. Neck Material: Maple Fingerboard: Ebony...



theguitarboutique.com


----------



## martin_5356 (Dec 8, 2021)

Hey @Xevyn



Xevyn said:


> If you are looking for a good price on the T486, The Guitar Boutique has it listed for $1589 but it may not arrive till Jan:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


After getting a few quotes from UK and US dealers for the Goldburst Eastman T486(B), I came to the conclusion that with exchange rate conversions and shipping it was going to be hard to come anywhere close to the price of getting one of the available red/classic finish ones at Cosmo or Guitar Boutique. I ended up ordering the Classic T486B (it started to grow on me!) from the Guitar Boutique, as it was already on at a good price, and didn't seem like the Cosmo Boxing Day sale was likely to beat it. Supposedly shipping early Jan . Here's hoping.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Xevyn (Jul 14, 2021)

martin_5356 said:


> Hey @Xevyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Can't wait to see your pics of it when it arrives!! 😉

I think you made the right call as I have only heard good things from friends who have purchased from them.


----------



## gproud (Mar 2, 2006)

martin_5356 said:


> Hey @Xevyn
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere in the thread but...









Eastman - T486 Thinline Hollowbody Electric Guitar with Hardshell Case - Goldburst


Eastman - T486 Thinline Hollowbody Electric Guitar with Hardshell Case - Goldburst




www.long-mcquade.com


----------



## martin_5356 (Dec 8, 2021)

@gproud



gproud said:


> I'm sorry if I missed it somewhere in the thread but...


Thanks for the heads up.

Interesting, that must have been added relatively recently as only the Red was showing up at L&M when I first posted this. L&M quoted me 4-6 months although that was possibly optimistic. Cosmo quoted me 8-12 months for the Goldburst.

But seems they still can't match the price I got from The Guitar Boutique for the T486 with Bigsby which was only $1,699. Guitar Boutique had the regular T486 on at $1,589, so $200 cheaper than either Cosmo/L&M. Cosmo will probably have it on at 10% off on their Boxing day sale, so that would have brought it closer, but happy to support the littler guy here .

Cheers
Martin


----------



## Rideski (Feb 25, 2009)

Reviving an old post here but Sounds Good Music in Ottawa has (rather, had) 3 of these in stock that just came in. One in each colour. I say “had” 3 as they now have 2, lol! I went in there, for the first time today, to grab a strap for my Eastman Mandolin (MD515) and ended up walking out with the strap AND a T486 in Classic finish!
To say these are killer guitars is an understatement. Fit and finish is 2nd to none. Quality parts, amazing fretwork, Duncan’s, nitro finish and a sweet case make these an amazing deal. I got mine for 1700 plus tax, with the mando strap. The still have the Red (which is really nice and played fantastic ) and a Gold Burst (really nice finish in person but didn’t have the same mojo as the Classic finished one had).


----------

